# Electricians, and other awesome people needed in the East Bay



## soymilkshakes (Feb 20, 2009)

So I and a bunch of kids are working on a house in Oakland. Any help is awesome, but we especially need some assitance with starting the electricity. If you're around the area and have knowledge in that field or just wanna hang and clean, paint, install windows etc lemme know!


----------



## stove (Feb 20, 2009)

Sadly I'm holed up in Montana until early April, but if you still need help after that, or if I can help from afar, drop me a PM. I'm not an electrician per se, but I grabbed a degree in Electrical Engineering and worked as a sparky for a few years. Sorry I can't be more help, most of the electrical stuff is easy w/a code book (if you care about codes).


----------



## finn (Feb 21, 2009)

See if you can get a hold of Lostetta who is working on Hellarity when she gets back from New Orleans?


----------



## bote (Feb 21, 2009)

or jake, he's pretty good with electricity.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 21, 2009)

Same here, stuck in wisconsin fer the winter, till mid to late april any time around then, Im yours


----------



## Beach (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm coming to oakland on friday! I'm so down to help. Where's it at?


----------



## sweet potatoe (Mar 2, 2009)

ooh ican come down in like, 2 weeks? or if you still need help durin the summer id love to then, an id be down that way anywho
best of luck though, i hope this works


----------



## bikegeek666 (Mar 12, 2009)

damn, i haven't been over there yet. i should come by.


----------



## marc (Mar 12, 2009)

im down to help paint and shit. ill let you know when im in oakland


----------



## BananaPhuck (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm pretty familiar with wiring, and understand how everything works. I was planning on heading to San Fran or Seattle within the next few weeks. The bay area seems like it would be warmer right about now, so I would most likely head down there. If you need help, I would be happy to assist (would be a great first experience for me).


----------



## soymilkshakes (Mar 29, 2009)

Evicted!


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Mar 29, 2009)

woops!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 9, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## soymilkshakes (Apr 30, 2009)

mattpist said:


> what happened?



Well, we'd been telling inquiring neighbors (who were mostly ecstatic that someone was finally doing something about this house that had been abandoned for over 10 years) and nosy po-po that we had an agreement with the owner to work on the house. The city got wind of this and contacted/fined the landlord a whole shit ton of money because, apparently, the house was condemned. Based on interactions with city officials, though, I'm pretty sure they knew the owner wasn't aware but wanted to fuck him over for leaving this building blighting the neighborhood.
If that _is_ what they were trying to do, they failed miserably. Now the beautiful old thang is boarded up again. Bastards.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 14, 2009)

What a shame.


----------

